# Midas and threadfin acara



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

A Heckelli first it is around 3.5'' and took a bit of a beating by my cat so i moved it with other smaller growout geo's.









and the midas it is a male and is around 8''.

































you can also see my P Apurensis in the background which is not 9''+
dixon


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

beautiful fish Dixon. That acara kinda reminds me of a geophagus species.


----------



## oojit (Feb 24, 2005)

Sweet colr on that Midas.


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

That Midas is looking good, but I really like that catfish


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

that cat is a beast


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Man I really like that midas, but they are all nice fish!!


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

thanks everybody i do love my cat it is a beast.
dixon


----------

